# Another Azureus Sex ID...plus tinc morph ID



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey,
I think female but wanted some other opinions. He/she is about 1.5 y/o.

































Also, this one was sold to me as a regina...what you yall think?

















Thanks.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

jwthought said:


> Hey,
> I think female but wanted some other opinions. He/she is about 1.5 y/o.
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is 90% sure a male, but the regina might also be a male. Have any better shots of the regina in the front, or their toes?


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

The reginia looks alot like my giant oranges. Maybe some one else can chime in on what it is.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

this source (I haven't been able to find a better tinc morph guide) lists Regina and Giant Orange as the same thing... supposedly in Europe they are known as Regina (the town these frogs are originally collected by) but here in the US they are known as Giant Orange

Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

The Azureus looks male to me. The other one, I'm not sure what morph it is.


----------



## tartafun (Oct 18, 2010)

first male and second probably male.


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone. So are Giant oranges and reginas considered the one in the same here in the US? I'm interested in moving this frog, but I wanted to get opinions on the morph first...the frog just didnt look quite like some of the other reginas I've seen...


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is my male giant orange for comparison. Giant oranges and reginias are not considered the same frog. Ask the breeder to be 100% certain.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Im not sure I think you should check with Woodsman because it seems that GO and regina ARE the same morph. 
Ocellaris is wrong. The morphs were separated in the 90's.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/71153-giant-regina-project.html


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Josh,

Giant Orange and Regina are from the same locality (the town of Regina in French Guyana). They were all known as Regina in Europe, until someone importing them to North America renamed a group "Giant Orange" for maketing reasons.

In the U.S., the frogs with blue legs are generally known as Giant Oranges and frogs with little or no blue as Reginas. Sean Stewart follows the European understanding of the frogs, where the names are reversed.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------

